# Public murals/street art/other images from São Paulo, Brazil



## roughdraft (Apr 10, 2019)

just been kickin around here a while and like to share some of what I've seen

















Babylon In Flames *insert erection*




dat paperclip




"we'll get through this" "i love you anyway/no matter what" 




(in a hostel but worth to see) 
read the red print if you've seen the film yl catch it








"boys also menstruate" 




a street poster advertising a, well, interesting piece of literature.. i was tried to be recruited into a cult, i believe.. good times - just beam me the fuck up
"the book of the rational universe, of the true origin of humanity, from the extraterrestrials of superior reason" <roughly>

happy holidays


----------



## MFB (Apr 10, 2019)

Latin America is the best for street art and delicious cheap snacks!
Bogota and San Gil.






Wish I could find more.


----------



## MFB (Apr 10, 2019)

And they do thier parque central bests too.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 10, 2019)

FYI, roughdraft, you are in Sao Paulo a couple years after a major anti-graffiti/street art campaign by a new mayor- there used to be a lot more!

Be sure to check out the graffiti alley in Vila Madalena, although maybe you have- a couple pics might be from there.


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 10, 2019)

Older Than Dirt said:


> FYI, roughdraft, you are in Sao Paulo a couple years after a major anti-graffiti/street art campaign by a new mayor- there used to be a lot more!
> 
> Be sure to check out the graffiti alley in Vila Madalena, although maybe you have- a couple pics might be from there.



nice man, i haven't been yet!


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 10, 2019)

Anyone in Vila can point you in the right direction for the alley. 

One end is on Rua Harmonia, at the bottom of the hill, close to the cemetery. There are a couple tiny bars in the alley, really a lot of good graf/murals, and it is one of my favorite places to smoke weed in SP. Worth a trip, and Vila is a cool though much gentrified area, very much the Williamsburg of SP, with all the good and bad that includes.

Go on a day when the local samba school, Perola Negra (Black Pearl) is rehearsing- their HQ is very nearby, at Rua Girassol 51: Security Check Required - https://www.facebook.com/oficialperolanegra


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## roughdraft (May 6, 2019)

Cuiabá, capital of Mato Grosso (thick bush...my favorite)


----------

